# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  شركة Xiaomi تبدأ رسميا عملية تطوير روم MIUI 10، وستركز على قدرات الذكاء الإصطناعي

## mohamed73

في الأسبوع الماضي، قامت شركة Xiaomi بالكشف عن قائمة أجهزتها التي  ستحصل على تحديث MIUI 9، وهي القائمة التي تضم 40 هاتف ذكي. واليوم، أعلنت  شركة Xiaomi أنها بدأت عملية تطوير روم MIUI 10. وقد تم الإعلان عن إنطلاق  عملية تطوير روم MIUI 10 في حدث خاص بالعاصمة الصينية بكين من قبل المؤسس  المشارك ونائب الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة Xiaomi، السيد Hong Feng. وقال بأن  المطورين في الشركة سيركزون في روم MIUI 10 الجديد على تكنولوجيا الذكاء  الإصطناعي وتكنولوجيا التعلم الآلي. أحدث نسخة مستقرة من روم MIUI الآن هي MIUI 9.1.1، على الرغم من أن بعض  هواتف الشركة الصينية حصلت على النسخة التجريبية من MIUI 9.2.1. الميزات  الرئيسية لواجهة المستخدم الجديدة هي تقسيم الشاشة لتعدد المهام، ووضع صورة  في صورة، فضلا عن وضع Game Speed Booster الذي يقوم بتخصيص قدر كبير من  موارد المعالج على الجهاز لتعزيز تجربة اللعب. في حين أن جميع الهواتف حصلت مع روم MIUI 9 على الأيقونات الجديدة  واللانشر الجديد، فإن بعض أجهزة Xiaomi حصلت على ثيمات وخلفيات مختلفة بناء  على السوق. عموما، ما هي الميزات التي تتطلع لرؤيتها في روم MIUI 10  القادم؟ دعونا نعلم ذلك في حيز التعليقات أدناه. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hoxty

بارك الله فيك

----------

